# copyright laws?



## arnisandyz (Jun 18, 2003)

A question to those of you who make trainers and sell to the public.  Is there any copyright infringement if I take a commercial live knife design (cold steel tanto for example) and create a pretty close trainer (trace the knife's template)?  I've done this in the past for my own use and my small group, but if more people start buying my knives online, etc that i don't know...I want to be sure I'm on the up and up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2003)

I think it depends on the wording.

If you sell it as your own, no, but if you say its a 'cold steel trainer' that will probably not go over as well.

I'm not an expert though.

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 18, 2003)

Thing is, a tanto design is pretty much a tanto, regardless of who makes it...the blade shape is very distinctive.  I think Cold Steel's tanto look a lot like the tanto made by another company...Emerson, I think.

Like Kaith said, I don't think it's a problem as long as you don't say it's a Cold Steel copy.

A tanto is a tanto.

Cthulhu


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 18, 2003)

to be safe... maybe change the profile just a bit.
Bram Frank at one time had a company making molded plastic trainers which were exact.  Bram does cruise the boards here from time to time, so maybe he could add some insight???
ASP and others offer inert training guns which are also exact molds seemingly wiothout problems.


Chad


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 18, 2003)

There are two issues you have to think about.

1)  Are you copying a unique technology that is patented or for which a patent is pending?

2)  Are copying a design that is part of a registered or recognized trademark?

If you are doing either of those things, then you had better modify your design.  If you are copying a traditional standard form that is in the public domain, then no worries.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for input everybody,  I do change the profile a bit, so its not an exact copy, also the construction is different,  I'd love to put Kraton handles on a trainer, but paracord is much easier, and cheaper!  I think i'm pretty much clear, but that opens up another question...

Old Fat Kenpoka,  When you talk about unique technology, are you talking about the manufacturing process itself?  The method of making trainers using specific materials or the end product?  Pretty much all people making alloy trainers use similar methods of manufacture, wouldn't it be hard to put a patent on that?  

Thanks again,
Andy


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 19, 2003)

Product design and manufacturing technology can be patented.  Product design patent infringements are obviously much more visible and are the cause of most patent litigation as far as I know.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 19, 2003)

I still don't think you'd have anything to worry about.  You're using common powertools anyone can pick up at a hardware store and techniques that anyone would have to use to create the trainers (using similar equipment).

Cthulhu


----------



## Lunumbra (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Bram Frank at one time had a company making molded plastic trainers which were exact.  Bram does cruise the boards here from time to time, so maybe he could add some insight???
> Chad *



Wouldn't surprise me a bit, Bram has had to learn quite a bit about copywright/patent law. He's currently in Israel, should be back near the end of the month.


----------

